# Is it better to skimp on the rod or the reel? Saltwater versus freshwater rods?



## wolfgang (Nov 7, 2007)

If you're on a really tight budget but trying to acquire some new fishing gear...is it better to skimp on the rod or skimp on the reel (assuming you have to do one or the other)? For example, if you have $130 to spend on a new inshore combo...is it better to spend $100 on a decent rod and then put a cheap reel on it (like a $30 Shimano Sienna), or is it better to go the other route and put a decent reel on a cheap rod? Or is it better to just split the difference and go with an average $65 reel and an average $65 rod?

Or maybe a better way to phrase the question is this...which can you get away with in the short term (at least temporarily until you can afford to upgrade to better quality) and it have the least risk of coming back to bite you...is there a better chance that a cheap rod will break or that a cheap reel will break? Is it easier for a manufacturer to produce a quality reel at a low price point, or a quality rod at a low price point? 

And as a follow up question...other than the fact that saltwater rods are usually built with better salt/corrosion resistant materials...are there any other differences between saltwater and freshwater rods? It seems that good freshwater rods are typically a little (or sometimes a lot) less expensive than their saltwater counterparts? Wouldn't a 7' medium action freshwater rod be just as effective as a 7' medium action saltwater rod for inshore trout/red/flounder fishing? Granted it wouldn't last as long if/when exposed to the saltwater climate, but for someone who only gets to the coast a couple of weeks a year is there really any advantage to paying the extra $$$ for a saltwater rod?

Thank you!


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

It seems to me that saltwater rods are a lot beefier and have longer butts. They can usually handle heavier line and heavier lures/sinkers. I have a cheap offshore angler 6'6" rod ($40) and a shimano Sahara reel ($80). My other all purpose rod is a 7' ugly stick big water spinning rod ($55ish) and shimano sedona ($60). Both setups have served me well. I typically use the small rod for gotchas, mirrolures and spoons and the 7' with live bait.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

wolfgang said:


> If you're on a really tight budget but trying to acquire some new fishing gear...is it better to skimp on the rod or skimp on the reel (assuming you have to do one or the other)?
> 
> Or maybe a better way to phrase the question is this...which can you get away with in the short term (at least temporarily until you can afford to upgrade to better quality) and it have the least risk of coming back to bite you...is there a better chance that a cheap rod will break or that a cheap reel will break?


I would put the money in the reel and start saving up for a better rod. A cheap reel, on an excellent rod, with a lousy drag, is going to cost you fish . . . What species are you going to be pursuing and what areas will you be fishing ?


----------



## wolfgang (Nov 7, 2007)

ez2cdave said:


> I would put the money in the reel and start saving up for a better rod. A cheap reel, on an excellent rod, with a lousy drag, is going to cost you fish . . . What species are you going to be pursuing and what areas will you be fishing ?


Red drum (slots/puppies, not the big bulls), speckled trout and flounder on the SC and NC coast...a mixture of some surf fishing and some creek/inlet fishing. I have several rods/reels that are adequate to cover my surf/inshore needs, but my equipment is mostly on the average to cheap side (with the exception of one Shimano Teramar rod purchased last year which I really like), and so I'd like to gradually upgrade to better quality. So I was just curious if it was better to invest more $$$ in the reels or the rods. Your point about a cheap reel on an excellent rod costing you fish makes a lot of sense. Thanks.


----------



## afout07 (Jan 29, 2014)

I've always felt that getting a better rod is more important than getting a better reel so long as you aren't getting the really crappy generic reels. Like what you said about getting a $100 rod and a $30 reel. Especially if you only fish a couple weeks a season. I have a penn pursuit 2 from Walmart that cost about $40 and I've caught quite a few decent puppy drum and a pretty nice bluefish on it this year. It's lasted me the whole summer and I usually go 1 or more times a week. I don't expect it to last more than a couple years but by the time I've worn it out I should have the money to get something nicer


----------



## Bodie (Jan 4, 2014)

I was in the same boat as you last summer. I ended up with a Penn fierce and an ugly stik. I've come to not like my ugly stik as much as I did in the beginning (still a good rod just not my preference). I tend to really enjoy 6 to 6.5 foot rods for what you are intending to fish. In fact that's about all I do. You can go a lot of different routes but I like a 2500 on a light weight 6.5 foot rod for jigs and artificial and a 4000 on a 7ft. Stiffer rod like the big water or tigers which I can use for live bait, piers, or for bigger fish. If you can only get one, maybe get a 4000 reel that you can move to another rod later..


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Put your money in the rod. The rod is what gives the "feel" when lure fishing. The rod is what fights the fish. The rod is the part that casts. The rod is more important than the reel. The reels job is to hold the line before casting and reel it back in on retrieve. Yes, I know the drag is important, but just set it a little lose on a cheaper reel and let the rod do the work. Even cheap drag systems will work.

All reels let line out and retrieve line in regardless of price. Only some rods have good feel, balance, castability and sensitivity. 

My advice, buy a nice rod and put a cheap reel on it. In the mean time save up for an upgrade or look for a real used.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Fatback said:


> Put your money in the rod. The rod is what gives the "feel" when lure fishing.


The original poster never indicated that he would be throwing artificials . . . Might be soaking bait.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

So, here is the combo for the "best rod" guys . . . A Tommy Farmer CCP rod with a closed-faced ZEBCO 707 . . . LOL ! ! !

I still say invest in the reel and save up for the rod . . . Then, pick up a "el cheapo" reel, put it on the "el cheapo" rod, and you'll have backup gear or a "loaner" outfit .

If you go the "rod route", take a look at the TSUNAMI Trophy rods . . . Great "bang for the buck" !


----------



## Vinnx (Nov 11, 2012)

I would split the difference. The prices on the Trio S 55 came down to $65 and the 40S to 57$. Had mine for over a year now and it's seen a lot of action and is still kicking pretty well! The Penn Fierce is not worth it. The Penn Battle 5000 would be the next step up from this at $89.

You definitely don't want a reel any cheaper. All the pieces of the Trio S are corrosion resistant.. except for the 1 oval gear on the inside.. that one can corrode so be careful as to not dunk it! 

Then maybe I'd dump some cash into the best light 1-4 oz 8ft+ rod I can find.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Definitely get a good reel.
That said, I have two of the $25 Diawa spinning combos from Dicks. I use them primarily for casting Gotcha plugs and dropping Sabiki rigs from the pier. They have lasted me 3 years and have been 100% reliable. Even managed a 6 lb False Albacore on one a couple weeks ago. Thank God for 20lb braid LOL


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

I have been a spinning enthusiast all my life with mostly 12-13ft cheap generic rods. (except for my fav Ugly Stik)
I have just now stepped into the deep end of the pool and got a nice ABU 5501c3 and 6501c3 
and will save up for the $300 13' 3-6 rod. Then, after the rod, save up for better reels. Just a vicious cycle. LOL
dang, why has "fun" got to be so danged expensive ???

LOL have you noticed that if you are going to buy a pair of work boots, work uniforms, or safety gear for your home or work,
you just go BUY IT !!! BUT, if you are buying fishing stuff, you will study each and every aspect of it ??????
LOL we over analyze the simplest of things. (and we love it)

when is the last time you saw someone ask a public forum about safety boots, hard hat, yellow vest, climbing gear ?????


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

This was my first reaction, as mentioned by another poster, a cheap reel with terrible drag will cost you a fish. A cheap rod won't, especially if you are slinging bait.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Put as much money as you can into the reel. A cheap reel will fail you! Rinse and dry all your rods and reels and freshwater equipment will be fine.


----------



## ecks (Jun 24, 2007)

Def. put your money in reels. I once started my OBX vacation with two Pflueger reels from cabelas. The gears crapped out on both of them within days. Especially Spec. Trout fishing casting and winding 1000's of times. Had to buy a shimano Saros locally and it's been great since.


----------



## viper2788 (May 1, 2012)

It all depends on your type of fishing. If your going to be casting lures a lot, then I'd probably invest 50/50 on the rod reel. If not casting lures, I'd def spend more on the reel. Rods wont make a huge difference when bottom fishing, but either way youre gonna want a decent reel. I have a $30 9ft shakespheare rod paired with a $100 penn battle reel and its been holding up just fine for casting high/low rigs on the pier/surf. Caught many blues, croakers, stripers and even 50lb+ stingrays with no problems. Rod has been wet(never clean afterward) and no signs of corrosion anywhere. Still casts just as good as the day I bought it. What impresses me is how my reel has held up after years of abuse. Reels have all the delicate moving parts(as opposed to the rod) and therefore more could go wrong with a reel. If I decide to upgrade my rod, the penn battle is most likely to just switch over and not be replaced.

On a side note, my friend who just got into fishing bought a penn fierce rod/reel combo(7ft, 5000 reel) for just $80. Rod is made of graphite and the whole combo seemed of decent quality. If I had a budget of $130 I may just get that and spend the rest on some power pro braid.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

A few years back I met a guy fishing with a plastic 7-up liter bottle, had his line wrapped around the bottle, cast his line like spinning a lasso or rope, was catching flounder just like me, I had a $200 rod and a $150 reel, granted he couldn't cast far, but we didn't need too, go figure?


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

If fishing for supper, smaller fish, cut back on the reel. If fishing for larger fish it could be argued either way.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Some of my best fishing has come off of a 59 to 79 dollar reel and a 60 dollar rod. Fish with what makes you feel the most confortable.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Get a good reel with a strong drag - or replace the drag washers with Carbontex ones. 

Sandcrab


----------



## Robbycicco (Jul 20, 2013)

**The Penn Fierce is not worth it.**

I disagree completely. I bought a 6000 Fierce a couple of years ago, and despite the fact that I now have about 5 Spinfisher V's in various sizes, I still love that Fierce. It casts like a champ and has been pretty indestructible, having been dunked in the surf several times so far. Sure there are better reels, but it is certainly NOT junk.


----------



## Fraykuss (May 25, 2005)

I have and like good 6 1/2 to 7 1/2 freshwater or inshore rods. I have a couple Fenwick and a couple Gander Mtn inshore. The Ticas in the 7 ft are also good overall rods close to a 50/50 split on rod vs reel. Scan local craigslist and look on Ebay to find higher price reels for 1/2 or so of retail. You can put together a very nice outfit for your budget especially if you have a few weeks to watch for the best deal on Ebay. I have purchased more than half my reels over 15 years or so from there.

I'm not cheap I'm frugal


----------



## aln (May 29, 2006)

BarefootJohnny said:


> I have been a spinning enthusiast all my life with mostly 12-13ft cheap generic rods. (except for my fav Ugly Stik)
> I have just now stepped into the deep end of the pool and got a nice ABU 5501c3 and 6501c3
> and will save up for the $300 13' 3-6 rod. Then, after the rod, save up for better reels. Just a vicious cycle. LOL
> dang, why has "fun" got to be so danged expensive ???
> ...


I'll take the cheap climbing gear ... just give me the expensive hard hat


----------



## wintersun (Sep 7, 2014)

With your budget I would wait until I had $80 more to spend and get a Penn Squall and an Ugly Stik rod. Closer to $200 in cost but you have a much better setup that you can use for years. Check out craigslist as well as there are some good buys on gear from time to time.


----------

